# Photos of Station and Yard Shed



## Patrick1544

Just finished these 2 structures and weatherd them. The station has modifications. It was originally a Walthers Golden Valley. I added a few details such as working outdoor lights, a new paint job, real photo signs, new brick mortar, a REA wagon, roof brackets from Grandt Line and an order board I built from a Banta accessory kit.

The Yard Shed is built from a GC Laser kit. 

Hope you like the photos and weathering.
Patrick


----------



## Prospect193

Excellent work!!!


----------



## Patrick1544

Prospect193,

Thanks so much! I really love building and weathering structures. Glad you enjoyed them.


----------



## eljefe

Very realistic looking! What scale is it? What era are you modeling? The wooden trailer looks like it belongs to the late 1800s.


----------



## Big Ed

They do look nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Looks to be 1/48 scale?


----------



## Patrick1544

Yes, it's O scale 1/48.

The baggage cart represents a typical cart used all over the country from 1880's right on to the 1960's and 70's. My era is loosely from 1930 thru early 50's, give or take a few years. Glad you like them! Thanks.


----------



## DonR

Beautiful work.

Loved the dented 50 gallon barrel with the wood slat top and the
rusty old fuel oil tank. Really nice touch :thumbsup:

Don


----------



## Patrick1544

Thanks Don. Yes the small details make a big difference. Just simple little things like a piece of scrap wood or a rusted piece of metal!


----------



## cole226

nice work


----------



## Southern

That power meter needs to be replaced. With all of that rust is will cause an electrical fire. 
LOL great work it looks so real.


----------



## Big Ed

Southern said:


> That power meter needs to be replaced. With all of that rust is will cause an electrical fire.
> LOL great work it looks so real.



Is that up to code, putting the power right through the roof like that?


----------



## DonR

Ed

Don't know about Noo Joisey...but down here the power mast
going thru the roof is the norm. My house
has an identical power mast that goes thru my den roof eave just behind where
I'm sitting. 

In newer section tho, underground utilities are required and no
masts are ever seen. 


Don


----------



## Patrick1544

There ya go. I guess it's up to code....


----------



## Model Train Structures

Excellent job!:thumbsup: AND all of your supplies are neat and orderly! 

D.A.


----------



## Zeke

I missed this the first time around. All I can say is - FANTASTIC!

If I may, I would like to ask two questions about this picture:










1. How did you weather the heating oil tank?

2. I'm also very interested in the gooseneck light in upper left. Did you make that? If not, who is the manufacturer? 

Again, beautiful work!


----------



## Patrick1544

Sean

Thanks for the nice comments. Glad you like it.

I started weathering the fuel oil tank by using a base coat of Floquil Roof Brown. Then followed up with a wash of India ink and 91% alcohol, to dull the hue down a bit. Then Dry brushed rust and various earth colored pastels powders onto it, until I got what I was looking for. Then follow up with Dust and oily black dripping from the fill cap. Highlight raised areas with white and dust to make it pop.
Try it on an scrap piece of wood, first. 

The light is from the kit, by GC Laser.


----------



## Model Train Structures

I forgot to mention I particularly like the rust under the utility box.

D.A.


----------



## Zeke

Patrick - thank you for the information! The tank immediately caught my eye and I'd like to be able to duplicate that look.


----------



## Patrick1544

My pleasure to share my work with other modelers.


----------



## SR KARALIS

Great work!!


----------



## Patrick1544

Thanks! Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## old464

That weathering is very good. I thought it was real! Super! I love what you did! I was going to weather my Rico station and do a detailed interior. You inspired me!


----------



## bpiperjr

What a great job!


----------



## raleets

Out of sight work!!!
You've really got a great eye for small details'
Bravo!
Bob


----------



## Patrick1544

Thanks again, guys. I really appreciate the comments, its incentive for the next project.


----------



## California RailFan508

Sort of late, but that is some pretty awesome work on your station and yard shed, Patrick1544. All those wonderful little details that make it so awesome to gander at.


----------



## sean Buick 76

Incredible! Is there a place where you show pics of your whole setup?


----------



## Patrick1544

At my beginning phase-Benchwork. Been working on the structures and layout stages together.


----------

